# Denon z1 repair



## Ianc2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello
Can anyone recommend somebody to repair a Denon z1 ?
I’m in the us 
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe reach out to DIYMA member: jeffp

He specializes in restoring Alpine 7909's but he recently posted up a sweet Denon deck and meter combo that was, IIRC, restored.

He might be able to help?

Worth a shot anyway.

HTH


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Ianc2 said:


> Hello
> Can anyone recommend somebody to repair a Denon z1 ?
> I’m in the us
> Thanks
> Ian


I'll repair it. I promise I won't keep it and add it to my collection. 

But really, PM me. I just had my Sound Monitor DTA-500 repaired.


----------



## Ianc2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys .
It seems Jeff might be able to help .
To clarify , inserted cd spins but does not read .
Pm sent the slaking ...


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I will work on your unit. I have a number of Denon units, not the Z1, they are always to expensive to buy just for the sake of buying one. I like the uit, and there were only 1000 units made. Anyway, I am sure I can get your unit up and going like it was when it was new. Give me a call at (714) 907-6318 or email me at [email protected]. 

REGARDS:


Jeff Priddy


----------



## Ianc2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Email sent


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I got the email, but you did not indicate any contact info, or if you were interested in having your unit repaired.

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------



## Ianc2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jeff 
I’ll call you when I can from work today .
We share the same phone area code , that’s why I was asking were you are .
Figured I’d just grab the unit and come see you to drop it off ..
Ian


----------

